# Electrical Bill



## Leb (Jun 14, 2007)

Im currently a student living in NYC.. Unfortunately, my aptment building charges me every month for electricity.. I am currently thinking of setting up a 50-75 gallon salt water aquarium... but before getting started I just wanted to know if any of you could gimme an idea as to how much the electricity bill for running the tank, pumps, lights etc roughly costs each month?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Leb said:


> Im currently a student living in NYC.. Unfortunately, my aptment building charges me every month for electricity.. I am currently thinking of setting up a 50-75 gallon salt water aquarium... but before getting started I just wanted to know if any of you could gimme an idea as to how much the electricity bill for running the tank, pumps, lights etc roughly costs each month?


I cant really tell you a figure as many things facter in. Running time on the lights, type of lights. What Equipment you have. If you only want a fish only it wont do no more then a freshwater. I live on base and dont pay it. But I fear next year when I get out.


----------

